
EPA to revoke California’s power to limit vehicle emissions - ilamont
https://www.politico.com/story/2019/09/17/epa-california-obama-waiver-1500336
======
mdorazio
This is... unfortunate. California has really dragged most of the US auto
industry kicking and screaming into an era of lower emissions by virtue of its
ridiculously large impact on overall vehicle sales for the country. Granted,
some of this has resulted in loophole exploitation like with overly large
pickups and tiny production run cars, but the overall trend has been positive.
It's sad to see the Trump administration might actually succeed in pushing
emissions standards back several years.

